# How to improve color of shrimp



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi[smilie=h: , could you please tell me how I could improve the color of my RCS's that are 2 months old? I have them in an shrimp only tank with white sand and various live plants. Please let me know if the white sand or "color enhancing diet" will effect the color.

Thank you.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

if they're males they won't color up that much at all. generally as RCS get older, the redder they get. also, exposure to light seems to affect the redness/brightness of their colors (longer = redder). if the sand is white the shrimp might not be coloring up as well as they can due to a need to camoflauge themselves, or their colors might appear to be washed out to you simply because of the color of the sand

as for a diet, i'm unaware of any food that will enhance the coloring of a shrimp. i guess if you feed the flake food you can try tetracolor. it's supposed to bring out the reds of fish, maybe it'll do the same for your shrimp


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

The one thing I've heard of to enhance CRS color (I know, not cherries, but hey  ) is to add montmorillonite. There's actually a place in Culver City that sells it for koi ponds in powder and rock form. I am waiting on a response from the company for whether or not they have a store presence or just mail order.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Using a darker substrate will help to intensify the color of your shrimp. It is the same camoflauging behavior that fish exihibit. 

Use a red color enhancing light bulb such as the 9325 K.

Spend all the time and money you want on "specialty foods" and selective breeding, but I have yet to see any significant differences in shrimp I have seen in person or pictured on the internet from persons doing these things.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Dark Substrate*

A nice dark substrate will give the perception and actually may allow the Cherries to exhibit a more pronounce red coloration. In terms of diet to produce red. So far I haven't seen any change in color with my cherries in this regard. I feed algae wafers, lobster bites. As mentioned before, the older they get the more red they are.

-John N.


----------

